# New to the horse community and forum



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Hi horseforum members,

Thank you to the Admin for having me here and Osta-gain. We are a new sponsor. Please excuse me until I learn the board lingo and become familiar with the community here. I look forward to getting to know everyone here with a warm welcome and invite you to click on the banner. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. My pm's are open and I would like to chat with all of you.

Gary Granaas
Marketing Director


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome Gary! Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy Gary, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Thank you BarrelCowgirl


BarrelCowgirl said:


> Welcome Gary! Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

There's my first lingo I have to learn. Haven't heard that word since being on my grandparents farm. Howdy gigem88!


gigem88 said:


> Howdy Gary, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Gary Welcome to the forum 
hope to see you around


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Thank you Country Woman! Hope to be around for a while. Very good people here and a real nice community forum.


Country Woman said:


> Hi Gary Welcome to the forum
> hope to see you around


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Garry. Do you ride?


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Thank you crimsonsky!


crimsonsky said:


> welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Howdy Bobby! Yep for a city boy I do ride once in a while. My grandparents owned a horse on a farm and I would ride it in the summers out back. There are two horse stables near me and even now friends and I will pay to ride on the ranch. Can't say Im a horse expert though lol


Bobby Lee said:


> Hi Garry. Do you ride?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!

Just be sure to link the horse forum onto your site somewhere (as per forum rules...)


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

lol thank you texasgal! love it!


texasgal said:


> Charm and I say "Welcome!"


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Hi Skyseternalangel, thank you! Actually Im doing even better and am a paying sponsor to help support this wonderful board. So far this forum has turned into the most welcoming I've been on. I like it here very much.


Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Just be sure to link the horse forum onto your site somewhere (as per forum rules...)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you do  And that you'll be sticking around!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Howdy CountryPosh!


CountryPosh said:


> Hi, Welcome


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Gary to the forums


----------



## Gary Granaas (May 17, 2012)

Howday Country Woman! 


Country Woman said:


> Welcome Gary to the forums


----------

